# Caingá e candeia.



## curlyboy20

Oi gente! Estou traduzindo a cançao "águas de março" e estou tendo um pouco de dificuldade com algumas palavrinhas. 

"E peroba do campo, é o nó da madeira
Caingá, candeia, é o Matita Pereira".

A minha tentaviva:

"It's peroba from the country, it's the knot of the wood 
_Caingá, candeia_, it's Matita Pereira"

O que é caingá e candeia?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## ignisvandevol

Diria que "Caingá" deve ser alguma expressão talvez Brasileira, portanto não arriscaria a traduzir "candeia" também.


----------



## spohreis

Olá curlyboy20,


Caingá e Candeia são nomes de árvores.  Candeia " árvore nativa do cerrado do Brasil, de madeira branca us. na construção naval; CAMBARÁ." 

Na entrada abaixo tem uma foto de uma candeia.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.carrancas.tur.br/img/fotos/fauna%26flora/candeia.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.carrancas.tur.br/fauna%26flora.htm&usg=__VGZhzkpnLKqr11_kIQC5SyMCutw=&h=166&w=172&sz=13&hl=pt-BR&start=15&tbnid=c2TuKzatWs7wLM:&tbnh=97&tbnw=100&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcandeia%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26sa%3DG

O mais interessante no seu post é Matita Pereira. Como você não perguntou sobre isto suponho que saibas. Mas o sítio abaixo tem uma discussão muito legal sobre isto.

http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060816003203AADM7qk


----------



## curlyboy20

Pensei que o Matita Pereira era um nome, por isso nao perguntei. Estou no trabalho e só tenho aceso à pagina do WordReference. Lerei com cautela quando chegar à casa. =) Muito obrigado!


----------



## Guigo

Olá, matinta-pereira ou matinta-perê ou saci-pererê ou apenas saci... trata-se de uma ave neotropical da família dos cuculídeos (Cuculidae), parente portanto do cuco europeu e como ele, praticante do nidoparasitismo (_brood parasitism_). 
Há uma associação original com a lenda do Saci, do folclore brasileiro, mas com o tempo, as lendas tomaram rumos diferentes. Em geral, o personagem do folclore é escrito com letra maiúscula, mas não parece ser regra oficial.
Tom Jobim também fazia referência a seu disco, "Matinta Perê", lançado em 1973, com certeza na mesma época em que compôs 'Águas de Março'. 

Candeia também se refere às velas de iluminação, mas creio que Tom Jobim estava fazendo uma sutil homenagem ao compositor Candeia. Ver Antonio Candeia Flho, na Wikipédia (só posso enviar o atalho após 30 postagens)

Caingá é uma planta conhecida como "faveca" (que creio ser uma forma mais europeia>>> diminutivo irregular de "fava").


----------



## curlyboy20

Ahhh A lenda do Saci Pererê!!!! Já li aquela história, mas nao tinha idéia que tinha vários nomes. Muito legal e imaginativo.


----------



## spohreis

curlyboy20 said:


> Oi gente! Estou traduzindo a cançao "águas de março" e estou tendo um pouco de dificuldade com algumas palavrinhas.
> 
> "E peroba do campo, é o nó da madeira
> Caingá, candeia, é o Matita Pereira".
> 
> A minha tentaviva:
> 
> "It's peroba from the country, it's the knot of the wood
> _Caingá, candeia_, it's Matita Pereira"
> 
> O que é caingá e candeia?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!




Você não deve traduzir "do campo". O nome da árvore é "peroba do campo". Existem muitas espécies de peroba. Veja no link abaixo.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peroba


----------



## curlyboy20

Já vejo. Obrigadíssimo pela ajuda!


----------



## fernandobn97007

*Waters of March translated by Tom Jobim himself*

A stick, a stone,
It's the end of the road,
It's the rest of a stump,
It's a little alone

letra completa aqui

.


----------



## curlyboy20

Muito legal. Onde você encontrou isso?
Obrigado.

Jr.


----------



## Marichat

Hey, essa reposta é a melhor que achei num forum de traduçao da minha vida... Na verdade ! a lingua Brasileira é tao ligada com a vida, que nunca é possivel achar o sentido das increiveis cançoes sem ter uma explicaçao do contexto.. das referencias bem alem das palavras. a-d-o-r-e-i, muito obridaga!







Guigo said:


> Olá, matinta-pereira ou matinta-perê ou saci-pererê ou apenas saci... trata-se de uma ave neotropical da família dos cuculídeos (Cuculidae), parente portanto do cuco europeu e como ele, praticante do nidoparasitismo (_brood parasitism_).
> Há uma associação original com a lenda do Saci, do folclore brasileiro, mas com o tempo, as lendas tomaram rumos diferentes. Em geral, o personagem do folclore é escrito com letra maiúscula, mas não parece ser regra oficial.
> Tom Jobim também fazia referência a seu disco, "Matinta Perê", lançado em 1973, com certeza na mesma época em que compôs 'Águas de Março'.
> 
> Candeia também se refere às velas de iluminação, mas creio que Tom Jobim estava fazendo uma sutil homenagem ao compositor Candeia. Ver Antonio Candeia Flho, na Wikipédia (só posso enviar o atalho após 30 postagens)
> 
> Caingá é uma planta conhecida como "faveca" (que creio ser uma forma mais europeia>>> diminutivo irregular de "fava").


----------



## Marichat

Sera que vc teria a grande bondade de traduzir tb os siguientes conceptos ? Nao sei se entendo certo... 
É madeira de vento *`
tombo* *(caida?) *da *ribanceira* (ribeira?) 
festa da *cumeeira* 
pedra de *atiradeira* *
estilhaço*  na estrada


----------



## mglenadel

*Tombo da ribanceira* é uma queda de um precipício.

*cumeeira *é a parte mais alta de um telhado.

*atiradeira* é aquele brinquedo de meninos, em forma de "Y" com um pedaço de borracha e uma funda, usado para atirar pedras.

*estilhaço* é um pedaço de algo quebrado. Por exemplo, uma janela de vidro se parte em estilhaços quando quebra.


----------



## GamblingCamel

fernandobn97007 said:


> Waters of March translated by Tom Jobim himself
> letra completa aqui


Thank you, Fernando. It's always interesting to read the author's own translation. And Jobim translates CurlyBoy's section in a very loose manner.



> É peroba do campo, é o nó da madeira
> Caingá, candeia, é o MatitaPereira
> 
> The oak when it blooms, a fox in the brush
> A knot in the wood, the song of a thrush


----------



## mglenadel

This "loose" translation is because the original lyrics are rather "atmospheric", or just to describe, in broad brushstrokes, a state of spirit. This song is almost an abstract poem.


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> Thank you, Fernando. It's always interesting to read the author's own translation. And Jobim translates CurlyBoy's section in a very loose manner.


For instance, what is the meaning of '_a party at the ridge'_? I think it has little to do with our  '_festa da cumeeira_'.


----------



## Marichat

Muito brigada !


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> For instance, what is the meaning of '_a party at the ridge'_? I think it has little to do with our  '_festa da cumeeira_'.


I have never heard the expression "party at the ridge".  Apparently, it's referring to this definition of RIDGE: "the line of intersection at the top between the opposite slopes or sides of a roof."

Is this a correct explanation of FESTA DA CUMEEIRA?
_Festa popular que comemora finalização de etapa importante na construção em mutirão, com registro tanto nas áreas urbanas como nas rurais.
_Traditionally, in the rural USA, there used to be "barn raising parties."

In his EN translation T Jobim sidestepped any specific reference to "party", instead writing "it's a hunch, it's a hope". Presumably, this describes the kind of psychological optimism associated with a "festa da cumeeira."


----------



## Casquilho

curlyboy20 said:


> Ahhh A lenda do Saci Pererê!!!! Já li aquela história, mas nao tinha idéia que tinha vários nomes. Muito legal e imaginativo.



Um poeta cujo nome não recordo, acho que do Modernismo, tem um livro chamado Martim-Cererê. Saci-Pererê pelo jeito era uma de muitas variantes que acabou ficando "oficial".


----------



## mglenadel

Cassiano Ricardo


----------



## bigon

Thank you all for the context and background info on these beautiful lyrics.

Do you think
"É uma cobra, é um pau
É João, é José
É um espinho na mão
É um corte no pé..."
is refering to José Mauro de Vasconcelos's novel "Meu Pé de Laranja Lima", in which the young boy José cut his foot with a shard of glass?


----------



## Vanda

No, I don't think so. He describes an everyday in the interior.  - roça.


----------



## Ari RT

Dizem no mundo dos aficionados pela Bossa Nova que Norman Gimble fazia as "versões" para o inglês das músicas de Tom Jobim e Vinícius de Moraes, sob acompanhamento próximo dos autores. Mas parece que a versão inglesa de Águas de Março seja da lavra do próprio Tom. É bom lembrar que a Bossa Nova teve estreitas conexões com o mundo anglófono, desde as influências do jazz até a busca do mercado norte-americano. Há muitas gravações em inglês, principalmente nas vozes de Tom Jobim e Astrud Gilberto, além daquelas versões cantadas por grandes nomes da música, uma vez consolidado o sucesso do movimento musical. Cito apenas Ella Fitzgerald e Frank Sinatra para que me dispensem de alongar a lista.  
Versões não são traduções. Uma versão pode ter letra traduzida "traduzida" mesmo, ou apenas semelhante, ou ainda completamente diferente da original. Por exemplo, _Insensatez _foi escrita como uma admoestação do eu lírico ao próprio coração (Ah, a insensatez que você fez, coração tão descuidado!) e a versão saiu como um pedido de desculpas a uma terceira pessoa (How insensitive I must have seemed when you told me that you loved me).
Que uma versão seja "autorizada" pelo compositor não faz dela a única. Já a versão da própria mão do autor merece respeito.

Tom Jobim tinha um pé no impressionismo, outro na cultura popular. "Traduzir" traduzindo mesmo essa canção em lide, desculpem, mas é impossível. Há contexto demais, "background" demais que precisaria ser informado a priori ao público alvo. É uma letra impressionista, uma lista de coisas que lhe chamaram a atenção ou incomodaram. É isso, é aquilo, é aqueloutro, é... é... Não há predicativo, são evocações cujo efeito depende do que "seja" cada uma dessas coisas no imaginário daquele que lê/ouve. Não é só o Matita Perê, é a frequência com a qual um caco de vidro provoca um corte no pé de quem sempre anda descalço na "roça". Mas porque anda descalço? E qual a importância que tem um corte no pé? Vai-se ao hospital levar pontos, coloca-se em cima mijo de vaca, leva-se à benzedeira ou o quê? Perde-se o dia ou continua a faina ou a brincadeira? O que é para cada um de nós um corte no pé? Ele não diz, só diz que "é" um corte no pé, um estilingue, uma pedra, uma encosta, um tombo...

A versão do próprio autor passa ao largo do Matita Perê, do caingá e da candeia (mas aparece um "oak"). As citações mais fortemente dependentes de aspectos culturais desaparecem. Algo resta, e que, na minha opinião (que não vale nada, posto que o imenso sucesso da canção me desautoriza veementemente), não fazem muito sentido em inglês, mas que importa, a letra é impressionista... Ele mantém "promessa de vida" ao pé da letra, mas com outro significado. Março é o fim do período chuvoso no Rio de Janeiro onde ele vivia, e o início da primavera no hemisfério norte. Imagino que lá pensem na volta das águas - promessa de vida - pelo início do degelo, e não no fim das chuvas, promessa de fim do estorvo da lama, é a lama, é a lama.

A versão do autor está em Waters Of March - Tom Jobim - LETRAS.MUS.BR
Não garanto que o que está no sítio apontado seja completamente fiel à obra, será sim contribuição de algum internauta. Talvez haja versão mais digna de crédito em algum sítio web dedicado ao grande músico.


----------



## Vanda

Ah,  você é poeta!


----------



## Ari RT

Se eu fosse poeta, centraria o assunto na voz de Astrud. Aquilo sim é que é poesia. Que delícia de se ouvir, ela poderia cantar até a “eguinha pocotó” que eu ouviria embevecido.

Me alonguei um pouco no assunto (grande novidade) porque me remeteu a uma experiência em primeira pessoa. Faz uns 20 anos, pouco mais, estávamos 8 brasileiros em um pub no interior da Inglaterra (beeeeem no interior). Uma moça cantou um par de músicas do Tom Jobim, nós aplaudimos, como direi... _um_ _pouco_ mais efusivamente do que ela esperava e ela então veio até o nosso grupo agradecer pelo apoio e matar a curiosidade. Explicamos que as músicas que ela havia cantado eram de Tom Jobim (ela já sabia), brasileiro como nós, daí o aplauso, errr... _entusiasmado_, em agradecimento pelo bafejo de Brasil em nossos corações saudosos, grata surpresa naqueles confins.

Ao saber que éramos brasileiros, ela praticamente implorou que lhe explicássemos a letra de “O morro não tem vez”, que ela sabia de memória (em Português), havia traduzido as palavras para o Inglês, mas nada fazia sentido. Foram quase duas horas até que ela entendesse o que é ter vez, o que é "o morro", então porque é que o morro não tem vez, como é que o pobre mora no morro, se as _high grounds_ são mais caras, o que o morro fez que foi demais, que diabos quer dizer abrir alas para alguém, tamborim fala?

Cada verso tem por trás um conhecimento prévio da cultura dentro da qual determinados valores são apreciados e esses valores são expressos em linguagem também afetada pela cultura subjacente. Não fez o menor sentido para ela a tradução prévia de “o morro não tem vez” para o inglês, saiu um blablabla desconjuntado, porque lhe faltava a significância de cada um dos conceitos vertidos. Vertidos - corretamente - de língua, mas não de cultura. O inglês economicamente desfavorecido (entre os quais ela mesma se encontrava - cantava no pub em troca do jantar) não constitui um corpo relevante, e nem mesmo homogêneo, no mundo das manifestações culturais, pelo menos não como o morro da canção está para o samba e o carnaval. Tampouco ela imaginaria o alcance no campo da cultura da relação de alteridade entre morro e "asfalto". Entre outras lacunas culturais.


----------

